# Suche Webspace Anbieter (wichtig keine .de-Domains)



## nDeedy (26. April 2004)

Nabend 

Und zwar ich suche da einen Anbieter, der folgendes zu bieten hat:


 das wichtigste ist, dass das Webspace so 3-5 Domains, und zwar zur Auswahl de/com/net/org haben sollte.
ca 100-200 MB
10-20 GB-Traffic (eher unwichtig  )
PHP !
3-5 MySQL DBs !
FTP !
viele Subdomains (ab 200)
viele POP-adressen (auch ab 200)
mehrere email-weiterleitungen

Ich habe mich hier schon ein bisschen umgesehen, habe aber irgendwie noch nicht was ganz passendes gefunden. Irgendwo stimmt eines, anderes wird aber verschwiegen usw. 

Die Anbindung sollte auch gut sein.

Preis. Hmm, es sah so aus als ob man mit 10-15 Euro pro Monat auskommen könnte. Stimmt das? 

Es wäre echt schön, wenn mir jemand solch einen Hoster sagen kann 

Thx im Vorraus.


----------



## nDeedy (27. April 2004)

derbst tote hose hier?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Klar kannst du mit 10 bis 15,- Euro auskommen - es ist nur die Frage, wie lange bestimmte Dienste dann angeboten werden / Hoster von heute auf morgen weg, Feature X funktioniert nicht, etc. pp

Der Traffic ist doch immer noch einer der entscheidenden Dinge im Bezug auf den Preis.


----------



## nDeedy (28. April 2004)

na gut, wenn wir von Traffic reden.

Ich hatte immer Web-space von nem Kumpel nd da spielte Traffic keine Rolle daher weiss ich auch net wieviel eine seite so verbraucht, aber meine grobe Einschätzung das eine Seite. zwar mit schönen Bildern etc jedoch nicht all zu viel "futtern" sollte, sondern eher die downloads... Apropos, werden die Uploads normallerweise auch in den Traffic eingerechnet? Ich meine so mit FTp etc...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Datentransfer (Traffic) umfasst FTP-Uploads, FTP-Downloads, Webseiten, Mailtraffic, halt alles, was unter deiner Nutzerkennung anfällt.


----------



## nDeedy (28. April 2004)

Es ist ja nich tso dass ich net weiss was Traffic heisst, musste nur nie rechner ws ich da uppe und wer und wie oft das saugt  daher auch die Unwissenheit 

na jut, ist schon einiges  Hast mich überredet. Und trozdem kennste solch einen Anbieter?


----------



## Isac (28. April 2004)

Ich habe da schon etwas gefunden, keine Ahnung ob es schon mal gepostet wurde:

all-inkl.com 

Hat 5 Domains, 1000MB, 50 GB Traffic, cgi,Datenbanken,usw. für 9,95 Euro.


Schau einfach mal rein,



Isac


----------



## nDeedy (28. April 2004)

boah sehr gut  Genau das was ich gesucht habe  danke schön.

Ich habe zwar den Link hier im Forum irgendwo schon gesehen, aber irgendwie war ich wohl nicht aufmerksam genug. Vielen dank 

[edit] Kennt sich eigentlich jemand mit der Firma einbisschen aus? Ich meine Punkt Service, Zuverlässigkeit etc?


----------



## knulp (28. April 2004)

All-Inkl ist sehr zu empfehlen, ich bin selber dort und kenne auch viele Leute die dort sehr zufrieden sind. Du machst auf jeden Fall nichts falsch, da kannst du sicher sein.


----------

